# HDB FOR SALE - Marine Terrace, High Flr



## ywtan2511 (Jul 23, 2007)

5 rm, High Flr, Sea View.
Newly renovated.
Opp East Coast.
No co-broke.
Asking S$750k.
Call Bernard KF 90293036


----------

